# Available at white plains



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

AVAILABLE FOR PICK UP AT WHITE PLAINS

6 Colombian auratus froglets 2 months old $60 each %25 percent from each sale going back to Tesoros

8 Fine spotted Leucs $50 each 2 months old 

TESOROS EXCLUSIVE

D Truncatus NILO $35 EACH SEXED PAIRS $75/PAIR all proceeds going directly towards to Tesoros 

Pyllobates Aurentaenia Yellow, $45 each all proceeds going directly towards to Tesoros 

Male Bilsa $300

Male San lorenzo $300

4 San lorenzos 6 months old $250 each

1.0.2 Paru male is 10 months old, unknowns are 5 months old. 

Almirante Juvies $50

El dorado $60 each 1 avaialble 

Male Mimitimbi Colon $100 

Loma Colubre Male $75

2 Punta Laurents F1s 2 months old $100 each

Super Blue Auratus probable pairs $100 each

Standar Leucs $35 each, 3 for $100 

Turquoise Auratus $35 each, 3 for $100 

6 A. Cataneacus $175 each

Awarape Tinct Froglets 1 month old $30

Robertus tincts 6 weeks old $80 each

4 black footed orange terribilis 2 month old $80 each %25 percent from each sale going back to Tesoros

3 vittatus CRARC line $25 each

3 Arena Blancas sub adults $60 each

2 R. Benedicta $65 sub adults


----------

